# cost vs. size



## debodun (Oct 22, 2014)

I had a hankering for some ice cream, so I decided to get a pint carton instead of a half-gallon so it wouldn't be hanging around (a.k.a. portion control). I looked at the pints in the neighborhood convenience store and was shocked. They cost almost as much as the half-gallon size. Needless to say, that cured my craving, but left me wondering why a pint would cost $2.49 and a half-gallon is $2.99. The size/cost ration is not in proportion.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes, I've noticed that as well.  But for me it's worth it to pay the higher price for the smaller quantity because if there is a large size, it will be eaten by me which I'd rather keep off my hips and belly.


----------

